# Confused about the Silmallarion



## LOTRfan2 (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey ya'll! I know, I NEVA post on here, I sry! I keep meaning 2 but I'm just bad like that, I'm a member of several other boards, so it'z hard 2 keep up w/ each one! I'll try n spend more time on here tho 

So, I know that the Silmarillion is about the elve's history, but it's really deep! Like, what wuz Tolkien talking about in the first chapter, about the gods & music? R those the gods elves worshipped r what? R were they the 1st elves? I'm not trying 2 discover "deep" facts, I'm enjoying the Silmarillion just the same, just tryin' 2 clear some stuf up!

Thanx a bunch, n TWO TOWERS ROCKED!!!!! Elijah is SUCH a hottie in that movie! MAN he's so sweet! Sean Austin can't be beat, either..INCREDIBLE cast!

-LOTRfan2-


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 31, 2002)

First of all,welcome LOTRfan2! 



> So, I know that the Silmarillion is about the elve's history, but it's really deep! Like, what wuz Tolkien talking about in the first chapter, about the gods & music? R those the gods elves worshipped r what? R were they the 1st elves? I'm not trying 2 discover "deep" facts, I'm enjoying the Silmarillion just the same, just tryin' 2 clear some stuf up!



Silmarillion is not only about elves but about men,dwarves as well.It is the history of Arda including Aman and Middle-earth where elves live.But it is also about gods9actually a god0,Maiar,Valar,elves,humans,dwarves,battles,creation,destruction,etc.
It's a whole new world with it's history,legends,myths,charming...
About gods&music this was the creation of Arda(or Earth).There was one god-Ery(Iluvatar),and the Maiar who altogether created Arda by their music.But the most marvelous one was Eru's.
So Elves were the Firstborn and men the Secondborn.Then came dwarves,etc.
I think that if you can't understand the book(because it is a real challange)from the first time,you should read it one more time(or maybe two).It will only help you with your future knowledge of Tolkien.
So enjoy the Sil because it is an incredible book,indeed it is.


----------



## LOTRfan2 (Dec 31, 2002)

*ok...*

Thanx 4 the help, but I'm still a bit confused! Um...so the gods, r they gods the elves worship r what? I'm not getting the whole music thang either.......Since when r elves musical? (Hey, I'm a HUGE LOTR fan, but I don't claim 2 know everything!) I guess I'm honestly still lost.........


LOTRfan2


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 31, 2002)

> Thanx 4 the help, but I'm still a bit confused! Um...so the gods, r they gods the elves worship r what? I'm not getting the whole music thang either.......Since when r elves musical? (Hey, I'm a HUGE LOTR fan, but I don't claim 2 know everything!) I guess I'm honestly still lost.........



Yes,the elves do worship the Maiar and Eru as well but not only elves,men worshipped them ,too.Eventhough not so strongly.
About the music-Eru created from his thoughts the Ainurs and then they sang in front of him.This music created the world.Iluvatar gave the Ainurs an image of the world and they created it through their music.Then Iluvatar sent them a vision and then he gave it flesh and there came the world.It was what the Ainurs had imagined so it was like Heaven.
About elves-I think they are very musical because they were the Firstborn and they were closest to Ainurs'(Valar's)vision of the world.So they were the most perfect heirs.They recieved the gift to be musical because music was the beginning and they wouldn't have forgotten it and its marvelous sound.In other words I think Valar wanted music to remind them Eru and They (the Ainur)were their gods.


----------



## LOTRfan2 (Jan 1, 2003)

*The Sil*

Well, as Sam (Sean Austin) would say:"I think I'm gettin' the hang of this!" LOL Thanx! I think I'm finally getting it! 

So, exactly how many times have u read the Sil!? heehee....A lot, either that r u read it reeeally well the 1st time! 

Thanx 4 all the help!!

-LOTRfan2-


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 2, 2003)

> So, exactly how many times have u read the Sil!? heehee....A lot, either that r u read it reeeally well the 1st time!



Actually,one and a half but thanks for the compliment. 
And you are always welcome.


----------



## LOTRfan2 (Jan 2, 2003)

*The Sil know-it-all*

Hey! The above isn't said in a mean way! It's so seriously true!! U know everythang about the Sil!!!! I'm impressed.......So, how long have u been a LOTR fan? How many times have u seen The Two Towers? LOL  I've seen it twice.


LOTRfan2


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 3, 2003)

> Hey! The above isn't said in a mean way! It's so seriously true!! U know everythang about the Sil!!!! I'm impressed.......So, how long have u been a LOTR fan? How many times have u seen The Two Towers? LOL I've seen it twice.



Oh,thank you very much. 
Actually I 've been a lotr fan for about 5 months and I don't know everything although it is nice to hear giid words 
Oh,I haven't watched the TT because it hasn't still come out in Bulgaria but on the 10th I will.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: The Sil know-it-all*



> _Originally posted by LOTRfan2 _
> *Hey! The above isn't said in a mean way! It's so seriously true!! U know everythang about the Sil!!!! I'm impressed.......So, how long have u been a LOTR fan? How many times have u seen The Two Towers? LOL  I've seen it twice.
> 
> 
> LOTRfan2 *


The question is not how long somebody has been a LOTR fan or how many times have he seen TTT,but are you a real fan of Tolkien.
You'd better read The Silmarillion,because even if there were 100 people like Finduilas they cannot describe all the beauty of Beleraiand,Valinor and the deeds which will be remembered forever.


----------



## LOTRfan2 (Jan 3, 2003)

*whoa......*

Whoa. Ur really in2 this, aren't u? Man.....True Tolkien fan, RIGHT there, ya'll! Lookout, next Tolkien comin' thru! LOL I'm just playin' with ya. U are really deep tho, aren't you?

I'm just luvin' the movies...I like the books a lot too, but I'm really into the movies & the cast.....But ya'll probably know that  

So, is anyone else really really into the cast & movies? Like, for instance: (this might sound really sad & lame for some of you, so put me to shame! LOL)
I have like, 15, maybe 20 pics of the cast behind my door (My "LOTR wall") n I also know the names of everyone on the cast of the LOTR movies, and when I watch the movie, I call everyone by their REAL names...Like, during the Gandalf/demon thing scene, I was like "Get 'im, Ian!" I know I"m weird....does anyone else do that?? Does anyone else even get what I'm saying!? LOL  post back if ne of ya'll are like that!

-LOTRfan2-


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: whoa......*



> _Originally posted by LOTRfan2 _
> *Like, during the Gandalf/demon thing scene, I was
> -LOTRfan2- *


It is Gandalf vs. Balrog scene...........you'd better read the book(LOTR) if you haven't read it yet.


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 3, 2003)

> Lookout, next Tolkien comin' thru



Yes,hear his advice and you will become more than just a fan.


----------



## LOTRfan2 (Jan 4, 2003)

*wow*

Ya'll ARE deep, rn't u!? I tink a fan status is perfect 4 me! So, exactly how "in' 2 this stuff ARE ya'll? Like, do u read Tolkien r whatever every day or what?? Explain please!

LOTRfan2


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 4, 2003)

Let's just say that this forum includes more than one member who is proficient in Elvish, as well as people like me who do try to read something of Tolkien every day, when it's realisticly possible to do so. We're pretty "into" this. But enough talking, get thee to _The Silmarillion_!


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 5, 2003)

Yes,if you want to be 'into this' as well,in the beginning you should try to read Tolkien every day.But later when it is more clearly what 'all the stuff is about' you may read mare rarely but not very and you should be concentrated .I think that's the main think-to be concentrated.


----------



## LOTRfan2 (Jan 5, 2003)

*wowzerz*

Thank u all very much for clearing that up. I'd like to say one thing tho, if I may! 

I'm just gonna be a fan- I will not/cannot treat Tolkien like a religion. I mean, it's cool that u like him n stuff, but u need to be careful as to how "into it" you are...Because reading his stuff everyday can easily become a religion. N I can tell u right now, that's not gonna help you. Tolkien can't save you all, youguys! He can't. 
The only way to be saved and the only thing anyone should be that devoted to is Jesus Christ and reading His word...(the Bible). God loves you all, but don't get so into a mere man! I mean, he's just a sinner like all of us! (Tolkien is, NOT God) Jesus loves youguys, and you can be saved! "For by Grace are you saved, through faith, it is not of yourselves, it is the gift of God, not by works, so that no one can boast" or John 3:16 (you all probably know that)Jesus LOVES youguys! Every single one of you on these boards!! He LOVES you all so much!!!! Please be careful that you don't "worship" Tolkien. That doesn't always mean going to a place and praying or whatever. What you're doing (if it's as extreme as I'm hearing) may qualify as worshipping him. "You shall have NO other Gods before me" Exodus 20. 

-LOTRfan2-


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 6, 2003)

I didn't say that we worship Tolkien. JRRT himself, a devout Catholic, would have been horrified at the thought. However, the sheer depth of the world that he created requires those who choose to seriously study him to devote a fair amount of time. It's not that we're fans of Tolkien, any more than literature scholars are "fans" of Shakespeare or Tolstoy. We appreciate the sheer beauty and wisdom of his work and attempt to understand it in the same way that any literary scholars (and make no mistake, many of us can be called that in regards to our studies of Tolkien without a shred of sarcasm or irony) seek to understand great works of literature. I can tell you that many members of this forum are Christians, and I don't believe that any of them, myself included, ever confuse Tolkien with God.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: wowzerz*

No one in this thread (or elsewhere at the forum that I know of) claims that Tolkien is God, so why are you preaching to these people.


----------



## LOTRfan2 (Jan 6, 2003)

*"preaching??"*

Hey ya'll.

Um, I'm not really trying 2 preach 2 ya'll. I'm trying 2 help u.
It's dangerous to idolize anything BUT GOD! Ya'll should know that if ur truly Christians...Just please be careful that Tolkien doesn't come ahead of GOD!! And how can man's wisdom compare to GOD'S?? God is so much wiser and better than Tolkien. I'm just trying to help u.

LOTRfan2


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: "preaching??"*



> _Originally posted by LOTRfan2 _
> *Hey ya'll.
> 
> Um, I'm not really trying 2 preach 2 ya'll. I'm trying 2 help u.
> ...


With respect for you to believe whatever you want about God, telling people you're trying to help them or telling them how to be saved when they did not ask for nor do they seem to need it (I can't even imagine how they would from a christian stand point) is preaching in my opinion. But as you say: how can a man's wisdom compare to God's? I hear a man speaking here.


----------



## Joel (Jan 6, 2003)

LOTRfan2 was simply saying that don't let it take over your life. Otherwise don't let it become more than a hobby or such whatever you wanna call it. I havn't been 'into' this stuff but other things (football for one) that slowly take up alot of time in my life. I'm a Christian and I sometimes let things in life get in the way like that (Because no one is perfect) and you don't even see it most of the time. That's when we need somebody to 'slap' us, even if we don't ask for it lol

Just being friendly and giving a simple reminder was all she wanted to get across, I think. So I'm just gonna say 'thanks' and move on now..


*Goes back into his cave*


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 7, 2003)

Welcome,Joel and I do think that moving on now is the best thing to do.Why don't we all do it and let everybody believe in what ever he likes or wishes.


----------



## ssgrif (Jan 7, 2003)

Its amazing where these types of discussions can lead you!

Quite fascinating to read through really, but like the man said, moving on.....!

I love the Sil, dificult to remember all the names, but loving every minute of it. Reached the Ackallbeth so far, looking forward to finishing it and getting into the Unfinished Tales, then bac to the Hobbit and LOTR again!

New years resolution to read the LOTR books once a year. I like Christopher Lee's attitude so I'm going to try and follow his example.

Griff


----------



## LOTRfan2 (Jan 7, 2003)

*THANKS JOEL!!!!!!*

Thank u so much Joel! U ROCK!!

*huggles big bro!*

-LOTRfan2-


----------

